# Verizon Logo during boot on AT&T Moto X



## GreenPantsIV (Dec 30, 2013)

I was attempting to root my new moto X using jcase's guide and I had accepted a 4.4 OTA update earlier. I I tried to side load a 4.2.2 from the following link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2446515. That failed. Anyways I figured out how to downgrade. Everything went fine as far as the root is concerned (I think).

Only problem is that my boot screen now shows a verizon logo as well. But I think it's only for the winter boot animation. It's not a huge deal but it kind of bugs me and I'm curious as to how to fix this.

So far I've looked at another AT&T dump. It contains the same files as mine in the moodles.apk (the winter boot animation) including the verizon files. Only thing I can't figure out is why is my AT&T phone is displaying the verizon files.

Hopefully someone knows. Thanks!


----------



## waynekent (Jan 31, 2012)

GreenPantsIV said:


> I was attempting to root my new moto X using jcase's guide and I had accepted a 4.4 OTA update earlier. I I tried to side load a 4.2.2 from the following link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2446515. That failed. Anyways I figured out how to downgrade. Everything went fine as far as the root is concerned (I think).
> 
> Only problem is that my boot screen now shows a verizon logo as well. But I think it's only for the winter boot animation. It's not a huge deal but it kind of bugs me and I'm curious as to how to fix this.
> 
> ...


Friend..I'm thinking when you attempted to sideload, that must have written a different boot animation..one can change the boot animation if so desired just by over writting the current animation with another..if I understand your post correctly..

sent by my
RockMyMoto Root..SafeStrap v3.65
12.15.15..XT1080M (aka) Droid Maxx
(device #1)


----------



## GreenPantsIV (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah I thought that too. But it turns out my boot animation is fine. The verizon logo is specifically for the Winter Themed animation. From what I could find this is an app installed on some Moto Xs (com.motorola.moodles / moodles.apk). I've searched all file system dumps for the Moto X, AT&T/Sprint/Verizon all contain the same .apk (which includes the Verzion animation).

I can't get my phone to stop displaying the verizon animation.

Edit: If it matters, when I tried to sideload the update through recovery, I did use the At&T version.


----------



## waynekent (Jan 31, 2012)

GreenPantsIV said:


> Yeah I thought that too. But it turns out my boot animation is fine. The verizon logo is specifically for the Winter Themed animation. From what I could find this is an app installed on some Moto Xs (com.motorola.moodles / moodles.apk). I've searched all file system dumps for the Moto X, AT&T/Sprint/Verizon all contain the same .apk (which includes the Verzion animation).
> 
> I can't get my phone to stop displaying the verizon animation.
> 
> Edit: If it matters, when I tried to sideload the update through recovery, I did use the At&T version.


So..what you are expressing is your device displays a Verizon screen before the device gets to boot animation.?

Certainly an expert will come along here and help you out..but seems to me, you will need an AT&T (FXZ) for your particular device..I'm curious of a fix for you, other than a fxz..Gee..I hope you get're figured out.. 

sent by my
RockMyMoto Root..SafeStrap v3.65
12.15.15..XT1080M (aka) Droid Maxx
(device #1)

Please donate to: jcase & Hashcode


----------



## GreenPantsIV (Dec 30, 2013)

waynekent said:


> So..what you are expressing is your device displays a Verizon screen before the device gets to boot animation.?
> 
> Certainly an expert will come along here and help you out..but seems to me, you will need an AT&T (FXZ) for your particular device..I'm curious of a fix for you, other than a fxz..Gee..I hope you get're figured out..
> 
> ...


Kind of.

It's more like this:

1. motorola logo, 2. animation, 3. verizon logo

But ONLY for the purple winter animation as far as I know.


----------



## jayboyyyy (Oct 30, 2012)

GreenPantsIV said:


> Kind of.
> 
> It's more like this:
> 
> ...


so the verizon logo is part of the animation. i don't know how exactly you can remove it from the winter animation but you can only flash new boot animations on there if your pone is rooted because the animation is located in system/media directory.


----------

